# car alarm replacement remote (viper 5900)



## treblig74 (Sep 12, 2008)

I Just Got A New Alarm For My Truck But It Only Came With One Remote,i Got A Second Remote On Ebay That Was Used And Don't Know How To Pair Them Up.it Is 5900 Viper Alarmand The Remote Is A 479v/r/c,it Should Work Right ???


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

Hey man!

Sorry, I figured you would read one of the other Viper postings and get it. Seeing as you have not posted back this could be or not incase not then here you go, also FOR EVERYONE ELSE PLEASE READ OTHER POSTINGS FOR "VIPER" to see if these answer your questions. There are many contacting me on these, best thing is read first ask questions second please..........

"if it has the button in the antenna. Turn the ignition on then off within 7 seconds hit the button(antenna buttun) 5 times it will chirp (telling you it's in program mode) if you have viper two button hit both buttons at the same time do both remotes one after the other (led will flash to confirm programming is done) this should fix your problem. If it doesn't let me know."


----------

